
Adam Savage's One Day Builds: Eric Idle's Guitar Case - weinzierl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iIZ9rnS6HU
======
bradknowles
This is definitely one of their better one-day-build stories!

I love seeing the ones where they are doing something practical for some
reason. I mean, the non-practical ones can be cool too, but the practical ones
have a goal of doing something that will be useful over a long period of time
and not just something cool to hang on the wall.

